# Elfie Across America..moved to Elfie forum



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Now this is a wacky idea, courtesy of bill in ohio!



> OK here's the idea... You live in SE Pa (lets say Lancaster for the sake of illustration). You find someone from HT say near Frederick, MD and either deliver the evil little guy to them or meet 'em halfway. Then they find someone in say southern MD or northern VA and do the same thing. Then on to Roanoke, Lynchburg or Danville.... It would be crazy to see how many HT folks got their hands on the little creature by the time it got to ALG (not to mention how long it took or what the actual route was)... Folks could post their locations when they haded him off and we could track his trip on the forum... Might even talk oggie into creating a map and updating it as elfie's journey proceeded
> 
> I know of probably 20-30 folks from HT that live within 100 miles of me and I'd be willing to drive to say Columbus (90 miles) to facilitate his adventure - of course Ohio certainly isn't in a direct route to Louisiana - but I'd do it if it were. Plus it would be a chance for the connecting parties to have a quick lunch and get to know each other if they didn't already...
> 
> Of course ALG would have to sign off on it...


My initial thought is that ALG most likely wants to obtain Sir Evil (who knows why) with a minimum of fuss and muss, and I foresee the potential stalling of Elfie for long periods of time in various parts of the country. And in my mind, Elfie sort of belongs to ALG already, so the decision is entirely up to her. Plus, there's the fact that rather than simply moving the evil to Louisiana, it would be spreading like the plague across the U.S. One handles Elfie at one's own risk.

But I admit the idea made me laugh, as did the concept of someone willing to drive 90 miles just to meet Elfie. Perhaps once ALG has him, she can make money on a road trip?

Your thoughts?


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Yer evil.

I'm still in favor of a really big catapult. (Elfiepult?)


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

It may be a way for local HTer's to connnect.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

You know Trix...at one time in my life you would have hit the nail squarely on my little impatient head....however...life is too short not to take advantage of the possible fun, anticipation and excitement this could bring...I love the idea... :dance:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Oggie said:


>



Gah!!


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Perhaps plan it over this coming winter then start the trip in the spring so we don't have to deal with delays because of weather? Use the winter to plan the relays?

Marlene


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

NO, no planning! Radical Elfie Maneuvers now!

Put that bad boy in the car and DRIVE, I say!


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Bad indeed.

Well, if Elfie is planning to visit some of our fine folks in Western PA and Ohio, I can start him off with a big heave-ho to Beaglady in central PA, if she's willing. I sense the PMs flying in the days ahead!


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll be driving from Charlottesville, Virginia to Tampa sometime in the next month or so.

I could meet up with someone, maybe at South of the Border? I'm sure Elfie must have some relatives there.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Heck with all that. Send Elfie to Iraq. EVERYONE would give up on seeing that evil thing.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

ellebeaux said:


> I'll be driving from Charlottesville, Virginia to Tampa sometime in the next month or so.
> 
> I could meet up with someone, maybe at South of the Border? I'm sure Elfie must have some relatives there.



I'm 8 miles off I-95, south of Fayetteville, so I could take him from you.

And then I have relatives in east Georgia I need to visit, so I-95 to I-20 just past Augusta....anybody in there want a leg of the trip? He does need to go WEST at some stage, right?

Of course, I could corrupt him...from the gutter to the sewer, so to speak.  

Meg


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I am straight off of 1-20.. in the NW corner of Louisiana...


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Do you think Elfie could ever make it to Northern Wisconsin, I could take him on some woodland adventures!

Margie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

NWoods_Hippie, 
I'm halfway berween Wausau and EauClaire.
Can I meet up with you coming or going?

Maybe we could get Elfie into every State brfore his home destination!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I have just thought of the coolest surprise gift for everyone that helps Elfie get to his new home!


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

OK, since I need to start this trail o' tears off, I just want to be clear on what the plan is. I like the idea of Elfie traveling to see members in every state, but I wonder whether we even HAVE active members in every state. Connecticut, Rhode Island, Delaware and Massachusetts come to mind as possible blanks. 

If it's OK for Elfie to take a pass on the New England autumn-leaves tour, then I will go ahead and PM Beaglady to get Elfie an hour west of me, and she can take it from there if she's willing. What say you?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

trixiwick said:


> OK, since I need to start this trail o' tears off, I just want to be clear on what the plan is. I like the idea of Elfie traveling to see members in every state, but I wonder whether we even HAVE active members in every state. Connecticut, Rhode Island, Delaware and Massachusetts come to mind as possible blanks.
> 
> If it's OK for Elfie to take a pass on the New England autumn-leaves tour, then I will go ahead and PM Beaglady to get Elfie an hour west of me, and she can take it from there if she's willing. What say you?


Hey- I'm in NH..... I know Ann from Poultry is in Mass, and a few others.... I kind of want to meet the lil' elf.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I have just thought of the coolest surprise gift for everyone that helps Elfie get to his new home!


No fair! I'm north of Trix so I can't help relocate elfie and get a surprise :Bawling: 

BTW-- I've never seen anyone here from RI or Delaware, but there are a few in Conn. and Mass.

Michelle


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

mwhit said:


> No fair! I'm north of Trix so I can't help relocate elfie and get a surprise :Bawling:
> 
> BTW-- I've never seen anyone here from RI or Delaware, but there are a few in Conn. and Mass.
> 
> Michelle



I have always been a sucker for tears...  ( my kids learned that much earlier than I wanted them to)


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> Hey- I'm in NH..... I know Ann from Poultry is in Mass, and a few others.... I kind of want to meet the lil' elf.



What fun he will have with your group..lol What do you think your grandson will think about him?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> What fun he will have with your group..lol What do you think your grandson will think about him?


He would be delighted to be sure.... would probably do some re-con maneuvers, he's been into the whole bang bang shoot em up camo pant wearing- hey my gun matches my pants..... 
What did I do to deserve this *sigh* He won't even wear the tye-dyed peace shirt I got him... :Bawling:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> He would be delighted to be sure.... would probably do some re-con maneuvers, he's been into the whole bang bang shoot em up camo pant wearing- hey my gun matches my pants.....
> What did I do to deserve this *sigh* He won't even wear the tye-dyed peace shirt I got him... :Bawling:



LOL...not to worry..My oldest never played war or even cowboys and indians...but he joined after 9-11.. :shrug:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well if Elfie needs a trip across Vermont, I'm in. Though I would probably put a bag over his head while he is in my car


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Shygal said:


> Well if Elfie needs a trip across Vermont, I'm in. Though I would probably put a bag over his head while he is in my car



LOl...


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Now see! This is just getting like my prediction of Elfie showing up on everyone's front porch!!!!!!   

And Trixiwick, don't forget that I'm in North-West PA. I could possibly do a leg of the trip as well. (And if we met to do the exchange, I would be honored to buy lunch for the lady who has unwittingly unleashed terrible evil all across the United States (well, at least between North-East PA and Louisiana!!!!!)


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Trixiwick, it could be like in the movie 'Amelie' where her dad's garden gnome sent him photos from exotic places! Elfie with the Homesteader du jour at the landmark closest to his or her home. Lots of fun! 

hollym....will take Elfie to the Alamo if you like


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oggie you have way too much time on your hands :rotfl:


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Oggie said:


>


Oggie, this picture could have been taken practically from my mailbox. 

Hmmm, if we're sending Elfie north into upstate NY and on to New England, I will need to find someone either north of me or north of Beaglady. Meloc - where are you, more or less? Anyone else nearby I'm forgetting? I see a lot of PMing in future months... Oh well, it's not as if there's any better possible use of HT's bandwidth.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Of course, each person would have to take pictures and keep a journal of Elfie's adventures. What fun! But I'd have to keep him locked in a trunk or something. He creeps me out.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

hollym said:


> hollym....will take Elfie to the Alamo if you like


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Oggie, that is the best! You can practically see him tapping his foot!!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

OMG - I've created a monster... LOL

If we can keep the connections as geographically close as possible, many many people will get to be involved - cool....


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

trixiwick said:


> Hmmm, if we're sending Elfie north into upstate NY and on to New England, I will need to find someone either north of me or north of Beaglady. Meloc - where are you, more or less? Anyone else nearby I'm forgetting?


Ahem . . . . . . . . . . . . AHem . . . . . . . . . . AHEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How about North-West PA?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Beltane lives just south of me.......


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

This thread is cracking me up...what a fun idea! Elfie should be adopted as the forum mascot, with his image up in the logo! 

Bill, you've started a new cult I think.

OK...at least everyone who visits with him should have a picture taken of elfie on their front porch (or some other appropriate setting), so it can be compiled into the Elfie-Across-America thread, which should be a sticky until Elfie is home.

Oh...better than putting him in the logo...can someone turn him into an emoticon?


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> I'm 8 miles off I-95, south of Fayetteville, so I could take him from you.
> 
> And then I have relatives in east Georgia I need to visit, so I-95 to I-20 just past Augusta....anybody in there want a leg of the trip? He does need to go WEST at some stage, right?
> 
> ...


Excellent, Meg! It will be great to meet you.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

trixiwick said:


> Oggie, this picture could have been taken practically from my mailbox.
> 
> Hmmm, if we're sending Elfie north into upstate NY and on to New England, I will need to find someone either north of me or north of Beaglady. Meloc - where are you, more or less? Anyone else nearby I'm forgetting? I see a lot of PMing in future months... Oh well, it's not as if there's any better possible use of HT's bandwidth.


I'm in Northern NY about 40 miles from Canada. Does elfie have a passport??

Michelle


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

naturewoman said:


> OK...at least everyone who visits with him should have a picture taken of elfie on their front porch (or some other appropriate setting), so it can be compiled into the Elfie-Across-America thread


Elfie thread?
Let's think BIG!
I think we should all prod Chuck into giving us an "Elfie Forum"!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Or, bigger.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Oggie said:


>


Oh, that's creeeepy.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> (And if we met to do the exchange, I would be honored to buy lunch for the lady who has *unwittingly* unleashed terrible evil all across the United States (well, at least between North-East PA and Louisiana!!!!!)


With all due respect, I daresay Trixiwick is completely *wittingly* unleashing Elfie.

As long as her neck of the woods is safe, she doesn't care what happens to the rest of us. :nono:


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> Oggie, that is the best! You can practically see him tapping his foot!!



Under the stall no less.

That lil bugger is peeing on the Alamo!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Pleas go to the Admin Forum and register your support for an "Elfie" Forum.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=208533


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Dente deLion said:


> With all due respect, I daresay Trixiwick is completely *wittingly* unleashing Elfie.
> 
> As long as her neck of the woods is safe, she doesn't care what happens to the rest of us. :nono:



Like Ebola?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> Beltane lives just south of me.......



I'm in central Vermont, if Elfie needs to get from NY to NH


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I don't know if he'll make it out this far - but I'd be happy to take him on a tour of the Phoenix metro area.....

Even drive him up to the White Mountains or down to Tucson if we have anybody around I can pass him off to.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I posted these in the Admin Elfie Forum thread.

I'm posting them here too 'cause I'm a goofy dork.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> Hey- I'm in NH..... I know Ann from Poultry is in Mass, and a few others.... I kind of want to meet the lil' elf.


Where in NH, I'll meet you on the Maine/NH border and give Elfie a chuck, uh, I meant tour, of the ocean...


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

This whole thread reminds me of "Flat Stanley"...










http://flatstanley.enoreo.on.ca/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_Stanley
*"...The project was started in 1995 by Dale Hubert, a third-grade schoolteacher in London, Ontario, Canada. It is meant to facilitate letter-writing by schoolchildren to each other as they document what Flat Stanley has done with them..."*

And I am in southwestern VA just off of exit 35 on I81...I can play transport for this elfie thing too LOL


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

triana1326 said:


> Where in NH, I'll meet you on the Maine/NH border and give Elfie a chuck, uh, I meant tour, of the ocean...


I am right on the border, midway up the state, Effingham.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Sure would be a shame if Elfie fell under the wheels while trying to hop a passing freight.....<hint hint>


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> I am right on the border, midway up the state, Effingham.


Are you closer to 101, 202 or Rte 2? Sorry, other than Portsmouth, Lancaster, Gorham, and Manchester, I'm not too familiar with NH towns. But if you're willing to meet, we can do the exchange nearest to you...All I need is someone to hand Elfie off to in upper Maine. I'm even willing to take him back to a border when he's ready to go south...


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> I am right on the border, midway up the state, Effingham.


Elfingham, you say?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> I am right on the border, midway up the state, Effingham.


Did the town get that name after the cook served ham dinners for three months straight?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Oggie said:


> Did the town get that name after the cook served ham dinners for three months straight?


That is the joke around our place.... I ordered the steak, not the effing-ham!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

triana1326 said:


> Are you closer to 101, 202 or Rte 2? Sorry, other than Portsmouth, Lancaster, Gorham, and Manchester, I'm not too familiar with NH towns. But if you're willing to meet, we can do the exchange nearest to you...All I need is someone to hand Elfie off to in upper Maine. I'm even willing to take him back to a border when he's ready to go south...


I don't even know those routes, we are off of Route 16, which is off 95. Portsmouth is an hour away, that could work if it is close to you.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd be happy to give Elfie a ride thru Indiana. I work near the Indy 500 track. It would be a good spot for a picture.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Bladesmith said:


> Under the stall no less.
> 
> That lil bugger is peeing on the Alamo!!


Ummm....

Didn't that get Ozzy permanently kicked out of San Antonio? 

hollym


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Is it just me, or does Elfie look like he has demonic look of a cat??


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> I don't even know those routes, we are off of Route 16, which is off 95. Portsmouth is an hour away, that could work if it is close to you.


Sounds good to me...


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Ahem . . . . . . . . . . . . AHem . . . . . . . . . . AHEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How about North-West PA?



I'm in the NW PA area too. Occasionally make trips to NY and OH.

Hmmmm....Elfie on my horse....Would that be a good or bad thing?


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Is Elfie going to tour western Oklahoma? I have a few spots of interest I could show him.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

If he goes to western Oklahoma, can he come through the central part of the state?

I'm sure there might be a large lake that he might enjoy.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Oggie said:


> If he goes to western Oklahoma, can he come through the central part of the state?
> 
> I'm sure there might be a large lake that he might enjoy.



Throw the sucker down there with Stephen King's cymbal playing monkey.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Bladesmith said:


> Throw the sucker down there with Stephen King's cymbal playing monkey.




:nono:  I am fearful for the little guy's life...


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Aintlifegrand said:


> :nono:  I am fearful for the little guy's life...



You should be. We're trying to save your soul from being snackfood.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> :nono:  I am fearful for the little guy's life...


I don't think anyone will harm Elfie.... He would haunt them forever after all.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> I don't think anyone will harm Elfie.... He would haunt them forever after all.


Might haunt them forever even if they don't harm Elfie. I can just see some poor homesteader making the Elfie "exchange". "Just put him in the back seat, that way he can see out the windows." Both parties laugh, exchange greetings and goodbyes glad to have met a fellow Homesteader, but then the problems begin.

As the Elfie "taxi" pulls away, any time the driver looks in the rear view mirror, Elfie is staring back. God be with the person driving alone, because it won't be long before they can swear something is moving around in the back seat. They glance in the rear view mirror, and there is Elfie staring back. The driver will then hear chuckles of evil coming from the back seat but figures his imagination is getting to him. Everytime they look back in the mirror . . . . there is Elfie staring back with those evil black eyes.

The driver stops for gas, and as he is pumping the gas in, he happens to look through the back window and is shocked to see Elfie is staring at him.  But driver just figures that Elfie must have shifted in his seat as the car pulled in to the gas station. Driver fills up with gas, gets back in his car and goes to pull out and glances in the rear view mirror only to be overcome with an eerie feeling as Elfie is now staring at him again. The driver knows noone moved Elfie, as he pumped the gas and got into the car. Elfie was turned around in the seat staring at him as he pumped gas, and now that the driver is in the driver's seat, Elfie is staring at him again without anybody moving him.

The rest of the ride is taken in total fear, as by now the hair on the back of the driver's neck is upright. He doesn't even look in the rear view mirror anymore, as he knows . . . . . those evil black eyes are gazing back at him.

The driver quickly drives to the next "exchange" area, but the new "Elfie taxi driver" is a bit taken aback by the abruptness of the deliveree. "Here, take him." The new person wonders what is wrong with the person, as when they chatted online about the exchange, this person seemed gleeful and happy. The exchange is made with very little chat, and the first driver mumbles "I got to go." and gets in his car and drives off. The new driver is taken aback by the rudeness of the exchanger and wonders why as the driver was taking off, there seemed to fear in his eyes. "Oh well." the driver mumbles as they get into the car. The driver is startled when they look in the rear view mirror to see those black eyes glaring at them. And so it continues.

But it doesn't end there. No, not at all! Oddly enough, as the first driver speeds away glad to be rid of the evil black eyes from the back seat, as he looks in the rear view mirror to see if driver number 2 is still watching him pull away, for an instant when he first looked in the mirror, there seemed to a cement elf sitting in the back seat glaring with big black eyes! And it happens again, and again, and again, when first glancing in the rear view mirror, the driver sees the elf. Of course, when he turns around to look, there is nothing in the seat.

Oddly enough, the next time driver number #1 is online, he mentions about the brand new car he just bought, and says nothing was wrong with his old car, but just wanted rid of it.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Oggie said:


> If he goes to western Oklahoma, can he come through the central part of the state?
> 
> I'm sure there might be a large lake that he might enjoy.


Oggie, I think Evil Elfie might enjoy a tour of the Dolese crusher in Davis. :angel:


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm outside of Pittsburgh near the Oh and WV borders if he heads this way.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bladesmith said:


> Throw the sucker down there with Stephen King's cymbal playing monkey.


Oh, OH! I just had a great idea!!! My dad went to school with Stephen King - maybe I can get a picture with him and Elfie...how funny would that be? :baby04:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

triana1326 said:


> Oh, OH! I just had a great idea!!! My dad went to school with Stephen King - maybe I can get a picture with him and Elfie...how funny would that be? :baby04:



That would be way cool...extra presents for that one.  

Stephanie


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

triana1326 said:


> Oh, OH! I just had a great idea!!! My dad went to school with Stephen King - maybe I can get a picture with him and Elfie...how funny would that be? :baby04:


Oh, my goodness! Beyond cool. Maybe he could write a short story with Elfie as the villain? :help:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

trixiwick said:


> Oh, my goodness! Beyond cool. Maybe he could write a short story with Elfie as the villain? :help:


I thought that Stephen King only wrote fiction.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

SK is my all time favorite!!! King has a house in Lovell Maine not too far from heyaa, my dh used to install satellite dishes, he installed his caretakers, the boss got to install Steve's, King was blasting the Stones and dh' boss said his bathroom fixtures were all animal print, I'd KILL to meet Steven King Triana!! Can we meet in Lovell??


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

AHHHH how cool is that??


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> I don't even know those routes, we are off of Route 16, which is off 95. Portsmouth is an hour away, that could work if it is close to you.



A'sta....who's picking him up from MA? I could grab him from there.....


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

suelandress said:


> A'sta....who's picking him up from MA? I could grab him from there.....


I don't know, who is from Mass!!?? Maybe I could enlist a non-homesteading friend?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

A'sta at Hofstead said:


> I don't know, who is from Mass!!?? Maybe I could enlist a non-homesteading friend?


Nope. You're gonna have to convert them first  I thought I've seen some in the poultry forum that were MA. Hmmmm. My retention isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

triana1326 said:


> Oh, OH! I just had a great idea!!! My dad went to school with Stephen King - maybe I can get a picture with him and Elfie...how funny would that be? :baby04:



That would RAWK!

BTW, Did you hear that "The Mist" is soon to hit the big screen?

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EP-MHO_M6ik[/ame]

Wheee!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

And Stephen King's next book title?

"ELFIE"


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Oggie said:


> If he goes to western Oklahoma, can he come through the central part of the state?
> 
> I'm sure there might be a large lake that he might enjoy.


lets see.....

Lake Hefner...
Lake Texhoma...
Lake Eufala...
Great Salt Plains could get him lost for about 40 years like the mustard gass vials....

WAIT I've got it!!!!

Lake Elffie-killer.....oh darn I was just informed that the lake is called Lake Tenkiller.....well maybe it would still work!

Rachel


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

MawKettle said:


> Well, I don't know if he'll make it out this far - but I'd be happy to take him on a tour of the Phoenix metro area.....
> 
> Even drive him up to the White Mountains or down to Tucson if we have anybody around I can pass him off to.



I'm In EL Paso, and would be willing to volunteer for al eg


Nikki


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

al eg?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Not to pressure the vacationing trixiwick to get the elf on the road, but I've set up a map to track the evil little guy's odyssey. If you are going to be involved in the custody/transport of Elfie, it would be helpful to me plotting the transfers and journey of the evil spirit if you would provide a county and state of your residence as well as (if different) of the transfer point. Any dialog regarding your personal feelings of having custody, any amusing anecdotes of the time spent with Elfie, or any report of the meeting for transfer will add to the entertainment value for all. I'll post a link to the map in a new thread once Elfie begins his infamous journey so that all interested parties can follow along...

Bill


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

bill in oh said:


> al eg?



Hey, coffee on the keyboard makes for some interesting typing.

Nikki


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Well, as Bill mentioned, I'll be out of the country until mid-October, but hopefully will be passing along the Elfster to stanb999 in the Poconos upon my return. I'm in Chester County, PA, so you can go ahead and start the map there.

Elfie has gone from being in serious danger of a hideous death by torture, to finding a good and loving home, to embarking upon an adventure few people will ever get the chance to experience. Not bad for a 35-pound hunk of evil concrete.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

trixiwick said:


> Well, as Bill mentioned, I'll be out of the country until mid-October, but hopefully will be passing along the Elfster to stanb999 in the Poconos upon my return. I'm in Chester County, PA, so you can go ahead and start the map there.
> 
> Elfie has gone from being in serious danger of a hideous death by torture, to finding a good and loving home, to embarking upon an adventure few people will ever get the chance to experience. Not bad for a 35-pound hunk of evil concrete.



Get that bugger near central florida, and I'll cure ALL his ills.


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

bill in oh said:


> Not to pressure the vacationing trixiwick to get the elf on the road, but I've set up a map to track the evil little guy's odyssey. If you are going to be involved in the custody/transport of Elfie, it would be helpful to me plotting the transfers and journey of the evil spirit if you would provide a county and state of your residence as well as (if different) of the transfer point. Any dialog regarding your personal feelings of having custody, any amusing anecdotes of the time spent with Elfie, or any report of the meeting for transfer will add to the entertainment value for all. I'll post a link to the map in a new thread once Elfie begins his infamous journey so that all interested parties can follow along...
> 
> Bill


If he's going to get out this way, I'll be happy to pick him up or drop him off anywhere in Arizona or Western NM.

Where is ALG located (final drop off point?) anyway?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm willing to cover any points through central Wisconsin--------anywhere on a line between Green Bay (or Appleton area) and Minneapolis, MN------------and 50 miles either side of that line.

I can even extend west as far as Cabin Fever if I'm needed..


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

trixiwick said:


> Not bad for a 35-pound hunk of evil concrete.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

I just spewed beer on my monitor - thanks Trix...


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

MawKettle said:


> Where is ALG located (final drop off point?) anyway?


Louisiana, not sure what part...


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

MawKettle said:


> If he's going to get out this way, I'll be happy to pick him up or drop him off anywhere in Arizona or Western NM.
> 
> Where is ALG located (final drop off point?) anyway?


Hmmmmm - might be an opportunity here for me to do a second leg (if I get a first one while in Ohio) - I plan to be in New Mexico in November/December.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

bill in oh said:


> al eg?


OH, duh.. a leg
Maybe my brain went on vacation with trixiwick...


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Any chance of him making it out to Houston or Austin? I'm about 100 miles west of Houston, but could make the drive if someone wanted to meet me there for the transfer.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Wanna narrow that down to say the Schulenberg area or maybe a county... ? (for a map)


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

Well Iam in a small place called Dora,MO. There is nothing here but a school and a place to buy booze,but I could take the little guy down to the White River for some trout or rock bass fishing about the best I could do there is a big cliff down there over looking the river,paula


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

..


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

...


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I am not sure of the route that is being considered but I am 1 hour from Augusta in SC and we are going west in Nov for vacation via Nashville TN 

we would have enough room for 1 little elfie


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Meg Z said:


> I'm 8 miles off I-95, south of Fayetteville, so I could take him from you.
> 
> And then I have relatives in east Georgia I need to visit, so I-95 to I-20 just past Augusta....anybody in there want a leg of the trip? He does need to go WEST at some stage, right?
> 
> ...



I am in Northeast Georgia - might could handle a leg.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That was easy enough!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

And painless...

In case y'all haven't noticed, it's been a rather busy day for the map.... If I've missed anyone, please PM me and I'll get you on the map or your location adjusted ASAP...

Oh ya... And if you can think of anyone from HT west of the Mississippi that isn't on the map... send 'em a PM and tell 'em to check it out...


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Ok, I'll cave and do a short leg of transport for the evil elf. I'm in the big bend of Florida. Near Monticello and could take the little evilness on a tour of the capitol of Florida, maybe a few other places -


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

If elfie would like to swim in Puget Sound, I could help arrange that. Don't think I could get him back out, though. I think us westerners are a "little" out of the way...


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Mayfair, I was thinking the same thing. So far there are only three of us in OR and WA...what're we going to do with him after showing him the sights? How're we going to get him from here to there?


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

OH, and I'm with you on the houseplants :baby04:


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

mayfair said:


> If elfie would like to swim in Puget Sound, I could help arrange that. Don't think I could get him back out, though. I think us westerners are a "little" out of the way...


C'mon mayfair and Cara - more folks from the west will show up - Oggie and I have a plan...

mayfair - PM me your zip code, please - you and Cara are simply the leaders for the western states!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey I'm in Oregon - central Willamette Valley. I can certianly help with transport if the little fella makes it this far west.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Yay, Wags! I am between Eugene and Roseburg. You must not be too far, and I know there are some up the I-5 from us.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Cara said:


> Yay, Wags! I am between Eugene and Roseburg. You must not be too far, and I know there are some up the I-5 from us.


I'm about an hour or so norht of you. And I know there are a few on this board that are between me and the Washington border - although I could make a run up to Portland or over to Bend if needed.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

You folks in the NW PM those folks you know that live up there and introduce them to the threads and encourage them to do the same for the ones they know... Elfie wants that Pacific tour....


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

What would be great is someone who is in northern CA that could meet me half way and then take HIM on south-ish. Anyone??


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm in east central Kansas...any other brave Kansans sign in yet? :help:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Im wondering exactly how big elfie is so I can figure out which mortar tube and how much powder it will take to launch him to Kstornado


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

PyroDon said:


> Im wondering exactly how big elfie is so I can figure out which mortar tube and how much powder it will take to launch him to Kstornado


You will need a 100 mega ton nuclear device to get Elfie off. That will release the evil to the whole universe.

Hillbillybob


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

Maybe he could go to 34th street and 5th ave in New York City? The folks at Macy's department store could dress him up.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm back!

Wow.

Bill, I'm at 19363, so you may alter the map as desired. I've been in touch with stanb999 and it looks like I should be able to get Elfie on his way before the end of the month - some more pm'ing necessary, I'm sure. 

I hope you all know what you're in for. :flame:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

trixiwick said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



Welcome back...hope your trip went well..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Us Elfie fans are willing and raring to go, when it comes to helping transport the loveable Elfie!!!! As Bill knows, we are willing to show Elfie a good time out here on the West Coast!!!!!!!!! Heck, Bill wants to come visit out here instead of Elfie, with the plans we have for entertainment...

Are those "Help yourself, to the Elf" with Elfie's picture - boxer shorts still available????


----------

